# Nur CRUD über Datenbank Klasse, oder auch mehr ?



## jhjh (5. Feb 2019)

Hallo,
(Edit/ Frage exisitiert bereits in "Mobile Geräte", Mein Fehler!)
für mein Frage ist ein Beispiel glaube am besten.
Angenommen ich habe in einer Activity boolsche Variablen die, je nach Datensatz aus einer SQLite Datenbank, _true _oder _false _ergeben.
In etwa so:

```
if (wert_1 == 1){
   b = true
   if (wert_2 == 1 && wert_3 == 5){
      f = true
      g = false
   else{
     t = false
else if ....
.....
....
```
Über eine Datenbank Klasse habe ich Zugriff auf die Datenbank und hole mir von dort die Werte bzw. den Datensatz.
Ich frage mich jetzt ob es "ok" ist, wenn ich diesen Vergleich direkt über die Datenbank Klasse abwickle und das Ergebnis dann an die jeweilige Activity weiterleite ?
Oder sollte ich über die Datenbank Klasse nur den Datensatz an die Activity weiterleiten und dort dann den Vergleich machen ? ODER ist es einfach völlig egal wie ich das mache ?


----------



## krgewb (6. Feb 2019)

Hier geht es zu seinem richtigen Thread:
https://www.java-forum.org/thema/datenbank-klasse-nur-fuer-crud-operation-oder-auch-mehr.183993/


----------



## krgewb (6. Feb 2019)

-


----------

